

Thermal vision: Graphene light detector first to span infrared spectrum - bane
http://phys.org/news/2014-03-thermal-vision-graphene-detector-span.html

======
arjn
This shows promise. Currently thermal imaging cameras are very expensive. This
may open up a whole arena of applications if it becomes cheap enough.

------
Yaa101
This sounds like they reinvented the transistor?

